# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Permbledhje Me Poezi Nga Revista "kosovarja"

## deti_bajri

PERMBLEDHJE ME POEZI NGA REVISTA "KOSOVARJA"


    ***Te gjitha keto poezi jane kontributi i zotit Besart Dabiqaj***

Nokturno 
Rrafshi i Dukagjinit 
Fluturojne mbi shtigjet tua 
Ikja 
Edhe ne vdeksha 
Si munde 
Libri i mbyllur 
Pse hesht 
Denoncim 
I huaji 
Luftetarit 
Atyre 
Belbezimat ti fala ty 
Biografia 
Kur flet Atdheu juaj 
Perballe vdekjes 
Dashuria ime 
C'ka te pres 
Kur mbarojne enderrat 
Ishte ajo 
Vaji i asaj pa emer 
Enderrova 
Ora e pare 
Skenderaj 
Thirrje Kosoves 
Rruga per Janine 
Jete e hidhur 
Urrejtja 
Teorema e Pitagores 
Poezia 
Ne vend te pergjigjes 
Ndjenjat e mia 
Nenes sime 
Te isha ne Butrint 
Per ty qe je larg meje 
Pse 
Poezia 
Balade 
Liria 
Pa titull 
















NOKTURNO

Në qiell hëna, unë
në llogore.

Atje tej na përgjon
vdekja e uritur.

Nata është e errësirës
dhe e befasisë

Stop. Ndaluni mendime
që më tretin prej këtej.

Është e ndaluar
braktisja e pozicionit.

Nata është e befasisë
dhe e errësirës.

Hëna në qiell, unë
në roje të Atdheut.










RAFSHI I DUKAGJINIT 

Është një përbindësh
që na e ha ekzistencën.

Por janë edhe ca burra
dragonj, vetëtima.

Në Rafshdukagjin
llogore lirie.

Jehona gjithandej gjëmimi
me vrushkuj rrezesh.

Përbindsha llahtari
do t'i zhbijë jeta jonë.

Kjo tokë vetvetiu ka hyrë
në Epopenë Diellore.

nga Hajdin Abazi












Fluturojë mbi shtigjet tua

Fluturojë mbi kullat tua të rrenuara
Prekaz
Ulem mbi ledinat tua të gjakosura
Izbicë
Qajmë mbi varret tua të hapura
Likoshan
Kafken e lashë të çmallet në gjurmët e shkolles sate
Llaushë
Shikojë shtëpitë tua të plaçkitura
Skenderaj
Fluturojë mib shtigjet tua të kallura 
Drenicë












                   Ikja

Mbi peshën e rëndë të fjalës
Zhytem si piramidë në det
Në pellgun e ëndrrës së djegur
Në këtë tokë si lulet.
Zhytem humnerave të harresës
Me një shpresë të vyshkur në xhep.
Shiriti i këputur i kujtesës
Rrugëve të arratisjes më ka mbet
Nata ecë mbi meridianet e kohës
E unë simfoni e saj,
Gabimet e lojërave të turbullta 
Gjaku ynë më nuk do t'i lajë.
Nata shtrigë e vjetër në planetin maxhik
U arratis në ferrin e egër
Nga drejtësia ikë.


nga Kaltrina Pajaziti 












EDHE NË VDEKSHA

Deri kur
Të të pres
I them vetvetes
Apo i bëj iluzion vetes
Ta kisha ditur 
Se kështu do të vie fundi
Edhe duke vdekur do të kujtoj
Emrin tënd duke pëshpëritur
Edhe pse s'më don
Unë të dashuroj
Edhe në vdeksha
Nuk do të harroj












SI MUNDE

S'kam besuar se më ik si era
S'kam menduar të jetoj pa ty
S'besoj es erdhi pranvera
Derisa s'pushojnë të lotojnë këta sy
Në çdo hap në çdo vend dhe 
Në gjum më bie ndërmend
Kur flej
Më duket të kam pranë
Kur qeshi më duket më shikon
Kur qaj më duket më pajton
Eja pranë meje










LIBRI I MBYLLUR

Deri kur 
I mbyllur në mendjen time
Kur do lexohen 
Këto shkrime
Deri kur poeteshë
E librit të mbyllur
Deri kur 
Kanun i mendjes së ndrydhur










PSE HESHT

Unë hesht ti hesht 
Kush të flasë
Unë qeshi ti qesh
Kush të kujtoj
Tiktaket e zemrës
Nuk pushojnë

Çdo gjë ndryshon
Kur njëri-tjetrin
Nuk dashurojmë

Të dua pse hesht
Të dashuroj pse s'flet


nga Arbëreshë Aliçkaj












DENOCIM

Perëndesha djallëzore
pre e komplotit familjar
e martuara shumëherë
bija e njerkës kurvë...

babi më thotë:
çdo gjë është politikë...












      I HUAJI

Ku mbete atdhe
vend i atdhetarëve pa dhe

ku ta kërkoj rritën
djepin përkund maleve

ku të takoj një ç'pjesë
të botës paske ikur...

si qenke bërë nuk të njoh
2imi je - atdhe pa emër










LUFTËTARIT

Pse jeta
për pushkë
pse vdekja
për nder

pse lumëgjaku
për LIRI

RRITË
Vendkalime
ura mungon

mendtakime
veprimet heshtin

kopsht me lule
s'ka dashuri

ç'u bë bota - 
e qelbur po rritet

nga Arian Krasniqi










            Atyre

Atyre, 
Që gjithë që paten ia falen
kësaj toke.
Atyre
Që maleve për liri u dhanë
kushtrim.
Atyre
që shkruajnë faqet e lavdishme
të një EPOKE.
Atyre,
Që bishen e plagosur e godasin
në vesh e në sy.
Atyre,
Që me gjak e shkruajnë fjalën
LIRI.
Atyre,
Që mesin e mesjetës e thyejnë 
mes për mes
Me ata është ballëhapur Nëna,
Që Kosovës i dha këtë Brez.

Ajete Zogaj










Belbëzimet t'i fala ty

Ani pse nuk deshe kërshëri
Belbëzimet t'i fala ty,
o ishulli im,
o zëri im
o syri im!

Sa halle kishe:
në tokën e veriut,
ku s'ka as rrufe,
ku s'ka as vetëtimë,
ku s'ka as shije -
në asnjë agim.

Belbëzimet t'i fala:
të lidhura me short,
në plazhin e detit -
kaltrosh!...

Ja merri, deshifroj rrokjet:
tuat janë, 
si realitet,
jo - ëndërr nuk janë.

Qielli shkrep nga rrezet:
një dashuri krahhapur,
mes valëve,
mes faqeve,
mes gishtave,
mes buzëve mbesin ngrohje,
për tonat troje.


Flora Zeneli












BIOGRAFIA

Jam një viktimë
E rritur pa dashuri,
E skamur, e cfilur,

Mbi gërmadhat e fatit
Mbijetuar virtytet e mia.










KUR FLET ATDHEU JUAJ

M'i plagosën pranverat,
Gëzimin vetëm ma shuan,
Në emër të demokracisë m'u vardisën
Mu në trung më qëllun.

Nxituan të hyjnë në histori
Disa "heronj" të rinj,
Por historia s'mund të bëjë kurrë miq
Ata që shitën shpirtin tim.












PËRBALLË VDEKJES
         (Naim Malokut) 

Vitet i kthej në retrospektivë,
Qielli alarmonte stuhi.
Me pak fjalë i peshum ndjenjat,
Një dhembje kishim te dy.

Do ta kujtosh atë natë,
Për ardhjen tënde bënim festë,
Kur të tjerët gëzonin
Unë luftoja dhimben ta vdes.

Koha eci,
Vrragë të mëdha, la,
Por gjithmonë në zjarr të luftës
Të pashë, vëlla.

* * * 
Po vij,
T'ia them kuptimin jetës
Aty ku trim me trima
Po e sfidoni vdekjen.


Shqipe Bujupi












DASHURIA IME

U linde si feniks në zemrën time,
Dhe zjarre përhape në shpirtin tim
Ma mbushe jetën plot gëzime,
E unë fitova një amshim.

O Zot, o shpirti im,
O, jeta ime e shtrenjtë,
O, fat i syve të mi e gëzim,
Kulm i dëshirave të mia besim.

Para teje shpirti po shkrihet, e di, 
Dhe në vetmi zemra më tretet,
Sikur të gjithë i shohin eshtrat e mi, 
E mu vetëm të vdes më mbetet.

Me zgjove nga vdekja, më the 
jeto,
Preke shpirtin tim dhe i the gëzo,
Ke jetën time që e la pa gaz.

Po unë nuk do të vdes,
Se dua të jetoj.
Sa të jem gjallë do të pres,
Do të jetoj edhe kur ti vdes.


Agim Haziri











ÇKA TË PRES 

Oqeanët e mbijetesës
Synojnë të ardhurat e paqenë.
Dhe shoh hijen time
Duke u mbytur në kuvertën
E valëve që e magjepsin.

Po shihja hijen time
Që i perkiste të kaluarës
E aroma e valëve
Ngadalë po pushtonte
Një krijesë të humbur
Që fundosej
Në vitet e kaluara të rinisë.














KUR MBAROJNË ËNDRRAT

E ndjej se gjindem në kurthenë
E asaj që e quajnë jetë.
Dhe emocionet e ilozionet për te
Ngadalë po shuhen.

E di se duhet të vazhdojë
Por nuk e bëjë dot.
Mundohem ta afroj ate
Që dikur kishte kuptim
Por nuk arrijë.

Për mua ishte dielli
Që ngrohte me qenien e saj
E hëna krahas syve të kaltërt
Humbte ndriqimin e zakonshëm
Ishte ajo.
Ajo që më jepte forcë
E shpresë
Edhe atëherë kur e kisha humbur.
Fillova të besoj në engjuj
Se shifsha çdo ditë.
Kur e humba,
Humba margaritarin tim, 
Humba vetën,
Diellin,
Lulen,
Hënën
Dhe gjithçka kisha në zemër.












ISHTE AJO

Sa e çuditshme jeta,
Me te parajsë, pa te ferr.
Si i vdekuri në arkivol
Pa pikë shpresë
Për diellin, 
Aromën e saj
Ndriçimin e hënës dhe...
Po përsëritet e njejta
E fytyrën e saj
E ruaj në kujtesën time.
E fotografia e saj
Qëndron e mbyllur
Brenda dyerve të zemrës sime.
Ishte ajo.













VAJI I ASAJ PA EMËR

Shtrëngimin e urrejtjeve tua
Për qirinjët e djegur
I shpërlan loti...
E loti abuzon organin e kohës,
Por jo gjatë.
Se pasioni yt
Shembë kullat e vetmisë
Dhe kthen besimin e humbur, 
Të shkëmbijt e rrahur
Nga stina e thyer.
Dhe shpirti flen,
Kur skeletet e kalbura të skamjës
Shndërrohen në unaza të komplikuara
Në theshtësinë e këtij fundshekulli


nga Driton Shaipi












Endërrova

Hipa në qiell, e preka ylberin
E u bëra djalë
I kalova shtatë Kodra
Duke vrapuar në pranverën time
Më pas u bëra burrë
Shtatë luftëra i bëra
E i pata shtatë fitore
E pastaj u plaka
Në kuvende mora pjesë
I pajtova shtatë gjaqe
E shtatë pleqëri ndava
Por ç't'i bësh e gjithë kjo ishte ëndërr
Kur u zgjova nga gjumi
U ula
E shtatë herë qava!
Fundshekulli

Vitet e fundit po i jeton
Të fundmet gjamë përjeton
Si fillove po përfundon
Tiran erdhe
I tillë po shkon.


Xhevahire Morina











ORA E PARË

Jusufi
Jusuf Kanjushë e verdhë
Jusuf Gërvalla... mungon 
Teuta Iliri Agroni Ylli
Fadi Fadil Talla... mungon
Ylfetja Ylfete Humolli... mungon
Shukrija Shukrije Obëtinca... mungon 
Kimetja Arsimi Kujtimi
Halimi... Halimi... mungon
Shpresa Besa Kastrioti
Fatmiri Fatmir Kërleshi... mungon
Afrimi Afrim Zhita... mungon
Vazhdojmë 
Valbona Shkurta Gjoni
Xhevati... Xhevati... mungon
Mungon Nesimi Bekimi
Afrimi... Afrim Prebreza... mungon
Mos më sillni 
Certifika mjekësore
Prindore policore shtetërore
Thoni vetëm mungon
Me lule do t'ua mjekojmë plagët
Do t'i presim
Do t'i presim
Thoni vetë mungon
Do të çelin lule gjaku
ora vazhdon...










SKËNDERAJ

Kujtim as ëndrra 
Për erën e ftoit
Më tha nëna

Sa herë të zu në gojë
Dhëmbët mu mpinë

Hape dritaren 
Merr frymë thellë
Sa herë he shtatzënë
E ndien më mirë 
Erën e ftoit
Të vendlindjes 
Më tha nëna
















THIRRJE KOSOVËS

Ç'do të bëj une pa ty
Pa ardhjet e shkuarjet e tua
Do të harroj të flas
Me vetveten

Ç'do të bëj une pa ty
Pa shikimin në bar 
Si t'i ngroh gjymtyrët
Të ngrira akull

Do të më lësh të bëhem plakë
Me dhembje duarsh 
Me dhembje eshtrash

Kam frikë kur shkon
Ç'do të bëj une pa ty
Po nuk erdhe
Do të bëhem gurpragu
Kallkan do të bëhem
Ç'do të bëj unë pa ty












RRUGA PËR JANINË

Mora rrugën për Janinë o
Të takova me pleqërinë o
Vetëm me arabaxhinë o
kërkoje shkronjat e humbura
Sikur të ecim në Veri
Të mbaj krahun
Bagazh malli robëri
Mora rrugën për Janinë o
Shetitë Çamarinë o
Me arabaxhinë o
Kërkuam unë e rruga jotë o
Fjalët e ndyra në mote o


nga Flora Brovina














      JETË E HIDHUR

Sa rëndë e shqiptoj këtë fjalë
Dora më dridhet kur e shkruaj.
Me shpirt, njërit, duhet besuar
Se jeta nuk ka lindur për tu hidhëruar.

Sa fjalë të buta ka në jetë
Sa zemra rrahin për të mirë.
Edhe shumë njerëz gabojnë
Ata që zemrën e hidhërojnë.

Sa mirë do ishte gëzimi
Në sy do të lexohej mirësia,
Në zemër do të vërehej butësia
Hidhërimin nuk e duron njerëzia.










          URREJTJA

Për ju s'është rëndë 
As për fatin nuk është lehtë
Zemra hidhërohet e nuk bën
Është keq për ty që të urren.

Larg se keqes, o njeri
Mbill në zemër më shumë mirësi.
Sa e bukur është mirësia
Të udhëzon nga dashuria.

E shkurt është jeta,
Andaj duhet të mbrohemi
E këtu të dominojnë fjalët
Liri, mbarësi dhe fate.


Valbona Kabashi











Teorema e Pitagorës

Ulqin - Ohër 
Hipotenuza
Ohër - Durrës 
Kateta I
Durrës - Ulqin 
Tre këndshi im
Problem i lehtë
Problem i ndërlikuar.









    Poezia

Jam pa atdhe 
Atdhe çdokund kam
Të gjithë më duan
Jam hasret i qiellit e tokës

Jam përqafim i ngrohtë i djalit
Jam puthje e parë e vashës
Vishem e zhvishem në një mijë ngjyra
Të katër stinët janë të miat

Jam 
Bukuri e rrallë
Dashuri skofiare
Jam pa atdhe 
Atdhe çdo kund kam
Dashuri e të gjitha dashurive










Në vend të përgjigjes
     (Riza Xhaklit)

Letrën tënde e mora
Mbahu vëlla
Pranverës
Askush s'mund t'ia ndalë hapin
Jetës
Nuk i lidhen duart me pranga
Rrezet e diellit
Të githëve na takojnë
Dashurinë 
Nuk e mbajnë grilat
Mbahu vëlla

nga Mirishahe Limani











Ndjenjat e mia

Më buzëqeshe në fillim
t'u afrova pa qëllim
të pëlqeva thjeshtësinë
ndaj dhe lidha miqësinë
Në fillim e kam kuptuar,
Se të dua.
Mendova se nuk ka kuptim,
që ta them.
Kam ëndërruar çdo natë
për ty.
Por kurrë s'e kam menduar,
se endrrat realizohen.

autori / autorja i/e panjohur












          Nënës sime

Kur të mendoni se kam vdekur
Nga varri do të ngritem pa u tretur
Kam mall njëherë me të pa
Jam gjallë nuk jam vrarë.

A e di ti nanëse kemi një amanet
për të cilin është hak me vdek
a e di ti nanë se tokat tona në robëri janë
a ashtu nuk mundem me i lanë

A të kujtohet nanë, kur unë isha fëmijë
kur më thoshe se nuk jetohet pa liri
po unë për atë liri nanë po luftoj
e mos mendo që unë ty s'të kujtoj

A e di nanë, se s'ka bër shkina shka 
mua që del për me më vra
prandaj të premtoj edhe njëherë
se do të vij te ti bashkë me të madhën
PRANVERË

nga Ardita Fetahu - Drenicë 











Të isha në Butrint

Zonë arkeologjike:
zonë e lashtë antike -
atje ka ikona
dhe herioglife.

Herioglifet tona
dëshmojnë autorësinë
flasin për kombin e lashtë,
Gjirokastër - Janinë.

Te malet e Korfuzit:
i ynë Butrint rronë
ani pse dhëmbë i kohës
pamëshirshëm e shkatërron.

Zona jonë antike:
zona jonë e dlirë,
kërshëri në vete,
ngrohja dhe idilë.

Në Butrint të isha:
do rilindja sërish,
do me hiqej malli -
dhe i bifurkacionit tim!


Minavere Zeneli











Për ty që je larg meje 

Në këtë natë të qetë 
Pranë dritares qendroj
Shiqoj yjet lartë
Dhe për ty mendoj.

U bë kohë e gjatë 
Që je larguar
U bënë, e dashur, disa muaj
Që s'të kam takuar.

Rangut të të verbuarve
Unë, tani, i takoj
Se sytë mi more
Kur u largove.

E tani me foton tënde në dorë
Nga largësia të përqafoj
Nga zemra të fala
Dhe të puthura të dërgojë.


Nebi Totaj








            Pse

Luftë kafsha me kafshën,
njeriu me njeriun.

Ujku e ha qengjin,
nuk e lë të lirë,
qengji e ha barin
është fort i mirë.

Njeriu vret njeriun
dhe lirinë ja merr,
dikush ka shumë dritë,
dikush jeton n'terr?!

Përse këto grindje?

nga Kaltrina Kelmendi











                  Liria?!

Kam mbetur në fillim të një rruge
Që s'i duket fundi
Me lirinë e madhe
Në duart e mia të vogla.
Askush nuk më ka mësuar
Ç'të bëj me lirinë e tepërt...
Natën e shoh veten në ëndërr
Të gozhduar në trupin tënd,
Në mëngjes arsyeja, djalli më i keq
Që krijoi zoti, më thotë:
"Respekto lirinë tënde!"
"Respekto lirinë e tjetrit!"
Në djall vaftë liria e tjetrit!
Në djall liria jote!
Në djall liria ime!
Rroftë robëria e shpirtit!










            Poezia

Lind
Nga shterëzimet e shpirtit
Mbarsur me frymën hyjnore

Kryqëzohet
Me fletët e librit

Ringjallet në kujtesat e shekujve


Kur dora e burrit...

Kur dora e burrit
Futet nën fustan
Mbaron poezia

Fillon kënaqësia e dhunës...

nga Rita Filipi









      Baladë

brenda mureve 
ishe ti 
flokëgështenja

askush nuk ta kuptoi
gjuhën e dëshirës 
për të marrë
fluturimin

a bën të mbyllet 
engjëll
brenda mureve

zot mëshiroje
engjëllin 
dhe ëndrrën
në këtë baladë kohe


Baladë për fluturim

hapësirë qiellore
vjedh shikimin

pëllumbat harrojnë
flluturimin

foletë e zbrazëta
mbetën

krah pëllumbi 
pushon largësinë









Pa titull

pse jeta fsheh
këmbët e veta

i përngjet rrëshqanorëve
pritjet nëpër udhëkryqe
i shterim
e presim vetëm pranverën
dhe erëmimin e luleve.

nga Sadbere Kamberi 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Te nderuar bashkepunetor. Keto poezi jane te marra nga revista Kosovarja, e 
cila del edhe ne shtetet e perendimit. Posacerisht eshte nje riviste per te 
rinje. 
Juve ju uroj sukses dhe pune te mbare ne rrugen qe e keni mare. Me te vertet 
jeni per levdata. Ju deshiroj cdo te mire.

pershendetje te perzemerta keni nga Besart Dabiqaj

----------

